# Moved in to my new house!



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

It's been about 2 weeks now that I moved into my new house. Finally got a temp internet connection going using a wireless router. Still waiting on my order of cat6. Been posting here and there from work, but not much due to well, being at work, and doing actual work.









All I have to say is, this is freaken awesome. The fact that I have the whole house to myself, and it's mine! With the help of family and friends I worked quite hard for 2-3 months prepping it for moving and while there's still lot of small things to do (such as the jacks) things are wrapping up. 

Rona, Home Depot and Canadian Tire is where I have been spending most of my spare time. 

One of my most frequented websites is also my banking site. I keep hoping the numbers magically get bigger. A 3 digit balance is scary. I went a little over budget, but hey, was worth it, and thanks to Citi financial I made it through. Now I just have to pay that off as fast as I can.









If you are bored, I have tons of pics of before, during and after here: 

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/?level=collection&id=7


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess I thouight you were already moved in
Congrats

I knew I was officially a homeowner when I bought dirt :laughing:


----------



## philks81 (Jul 24, 2009)

The pictures ook great. Congrats.


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the colors in the darker bedroom. I want to do something like that in my living room but wife says its to dark.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the dark colors really turned out nice. My mom and sister did all the painting. Even though it's my own house they did not trust me with paint. LOL. I wont argue with that... painting is tedious. 

I was working mostly on the basement and demolition stuff more then anything, really. All the electrical stuff too, and still more to go. I still need to do a full power shut down so I can wire the crawlspace heater correctly. I put it in quickly then realized I need a BX connector to hold the wire in place when it enters the panel. Not a HUGE deal, but still should be done. Lot of small stuff like that left.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good!, I like the detail above the mirror iun the washroom


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent work!! Really... like night and day! Well done in 2-3 months too (while working I assume)!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep while working. I had a contractor do most of the big work (guess it does not count for DIY then ) but we did lot of stuff ourselves too, like my mom and sister did all the painting, I did some drywall repairing, and all the electrical including running the dishwasher cable to the breaker box. Did tons of basement work such as cleanout all the crawlspace. So many spider webs it was crazy. I have a phobia of spider webs so I was going through there quite vigorously to make sure I clear an area before I stick my face further. :laughing:


----------

